# Fly cutter



## ulfw (Jan 30, 2013)

I made a new fly cutter http://ulfwilen.com/flycutter.htm 

Have fun

Ulf


----------



## rebush (Jan 30, 2013)

Ulf: Nice job, looks great. Does it work as well as you'd hoped. I've new to machining and all the flycutters I've seen have the cutter mounted at an angle. About how much material can you remove per pass. Thanks for posting your picture. Roger


----------



## gus (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Ulf,
Good idea.Will make one too.Currently using endmill with mutli passes which does not look good.


----------



## charlesfitton (Jan 30, 2013)

excellent way to recycle broken cutters as well...

f


----------



## ulfw (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi!
Today I used my fly cutter more or less for the first time. Removed 0,75 mm in a pass but 0,50 mm is more suitable. Today it was in brass. Worked just fine for my Little mill AMA 16 VF


----------



## Niceonetidy (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a neat idea,  must make one too some time

Thanks

Colin


----------



## HarrisCreekCentral (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to this group so I am just looking around.  I like your fly cutter. I have also watched the YouTube video :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-iVLgILSFY. A very similiar idea except the tool bit goes in on the angle.  I've got this one in my plans for the near future for using on my little Unimat DB200.  I'll keep it on the small size as my work is all very small.  Thanks for posting your project.


----------

